# G5 à coeur ouvert



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour.

Je suis dans la journée réparation.
Je viens de ressusciter un apple display 23''qui n'affichait plus rien, avec le coup de la languette de papier.
Maintenant c'est au tour du Power mac G5 (modèle A1047 - dual 2.0 Ghz).
Notre informaticien nous a dis que c'était un des deux proc qui était mort (et je crois savoir que ca se trouve plus et le cas échéant trop cher).
Mais semblerait il qu'on peut le faire démarrer avec un seul proc !
J'ai essayé d'enlever 1, puis l'autre et respectivement dans chaque baie possible, mais quand il n'y a qu'un proc, le mac ne redémarre pas.
Et si je met les deux, ça donne ça (la fin du message ) :





avec tous les ventilo à fond 
Si je met pas le pied dessus y s'envole
Le clavier n'est pas disponible et je ne peut rien ecrire à la suite...
Ca vous inspire ?
Si oui je suis preneur ..... merci


----------



## Onmac (27 Novembre 2010)

Salut ! 
Si tu démarre avec le proc qui fonctionne, fait un reset PRAM/VRAM et SMU:
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/powermac/
Bonne chance !


----------



## sgeg (27 Novembre 2010)

Salut
Je suis dans la même situation que toi,j'ai interchangé les 2 processeurs car 1 cramé apparement !!!
du coup il demarre mais les ventilos a fonds....
après plusieurs recherches apparemment il faudrait recalibré les sondes thermiques du PM.
Ceci se faisant grace a un Apple Service Diagnostic, la 2.5.8 pour les g5.
Ai pas encore essayé car pas de net, te tiens au jus si ça marche!!!


PS:viens juste de m'acheter un proc 120, un 630-6892 a 2ghz,pas si cher pour une becane qui m'a couté 1800 ,5 ans en arrière !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)

ben perso je trouve quand même un peu cher pour rester sur un PPC avec os x 10.5

bon je vois que certain se sont déjà penché sur la bête, je m'en vais tester un reset PRAM/VRAM et SMU et je vous tiens au courant.
Je pense que les ventilo on peut régler cela une x qu'on a réussi à redémarrer la machine.

A+


----------



## iMacounet (27 Novembre 2010)

sgeg a dit:


> Salut
> Je suis dans la même situation que toi,j'ai interchangé les 2 processeurs car 1 cramé apparement !!!
> du coup il demarre mais les ventilos a fonds....
> après plusieurs recherches apparemment il faudrait recalibré les sondes thermiques du PM.
> ...


c'est quand même cher pour un processeur !!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2010)

Bon ben pas beaucoup d'avance:
Le redémarrage avec 1 seul proc pas possible comme déjà annoncé, malgré des reset PRAM/VRAM et SMU. Pas l'ombre d'un électron qui passe.
Avec les deux proc, et des reset PRAM/VRAM et SMU ça tourne mais tjs la même fenêtre.
J'ai commencé à lancer Apple Service Diagnostic, la 2.5.8 mais après 5 min j'ai tout stopé. Les ventil reveille toutes la maison (si j'arrive pas à le faire remarcher ou voler  je sais en quoi je le recycle: climatisation ).
J'ai donc d'abord lancé un thermal calibration, on verra si ça le calme, on verra pour le service après.

SI vous avez d'autres idées chui toujours preneur

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h02 ----------

après le calibrage temperature, rien de plus, il tourne toujours comme un bourrin
Je lance le apple service ...
... chui déjà loin pour aller chercher les boules quies


----------



## iMacounet (28 Novembre 2010)

mcegli a dit:


> Bon ben pas beaucoup d'avance:
> Le redémarrage avec 1 seul proc pas possible comme déjà annoncé, malgré des reset PRAM/VRAM et SMU. Pas l'ombre d'un électron qui passe.
> Avec les deux proc, et des reset PRAM/VRAM et SMU ça tourne mais tjs la même fenêtre.
> J'ai commencé à lancer Apple Service Diagnostic, la 2.5.8 mais après 5 min j'ai tout stopé. Les ventil reveille toutes la maison (si j'arrive pas à le faire remarcher ou voler  je sais en quoi je le recycle: climatisation ).
> ...



ce n'est pas très bon de faire tourner un G5 juste avec un processeur, surtout qu'il est prévu pour tourner avec deux processeurs.

Attends de recevoir ton deuxième processeur, tu seras vite fixé


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2010)

tu confond, moi je veux pas en acheter un nouveau, C'est sgeg qui s'en procure un nouveau.
L'etre humain est capable de vivre avec 1 seul poumon ou rein, c'est pas une machine qui va nous em.....
Apple test en cours, il à déjà trouver une barette memoire qui embête !


----------



## Onmac (29 Novembre 2010)

mcegli a dit:


> L'etre humain est capable de vivre avec 1 seul poumon ou rein, c'est pas une machine qui va nous em.....



Vrai ! 

Evidamment tu n'a pas le DVD de Léo universel sous la main??
Faire un ré-install du système même si je pense que c'est plus HardWare....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2010)

Bon après le apple test 258 tout est bon yc les CPU 
sauf une barette memoire la J12. Que je me suis empressé d'enlever avec sa soeur jumelle, mais pas plus de succés
J'essaie de lui planter leo mais y veut pas monter même avec la touche C.
Par contre je sais pas ce que tu pense avec Leo *UNIVERSEL*

:modo: Pas de copie d'écran de logiciels interne à Apple SVP. Merci.


----------



## Onmac (2 Décembre 2010)

En parlant de Léopard universel pour la ré-install (sauf si tu as le DVD d'origine)
Essaye de démarré avec un autre disque dur avec l'OS dessus (pas de clone ni sauvegarde)
As tu essayé le FireWire? Si avec ton disque actuel rien ne change, tu échange de disque et tu démarre en FW.

Good Luke


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2010)

malheureusement que des HDD ide avec le systeme dessus. Mais vais faire des essai en FW vous tiens au jus


----------



## Onmac (2 Décembre 2010)

Sinon clone d'un autre système inversement des HDD
Si tu 2e mac est passé de garantie, tu démonte le DD et tu inverse.
Tu enlève le DD du MAC PRO et tu le branche sur ton 2e mac et vis versa...


----------



## Onmac (5 Décembre 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> Si tu 2e mac est passé de garantie, tu démonte le DD et tu inverse.



si TON*(...)

Alors? Que donnent les résultats? Le changement de DD etc...?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2010)

Ben pas grand chose malheureusement.
L'install par DVD tiger et leo ne sont pas possible: j'arrive tjs sur l'écran du début du topic.
Les seuls DD que j'ai en SATA, ne fonctionne pas: celui ou il y a des données, je n'arrive pas a y installer de système dessus (je n'ai qu'un imac à dispo) et le deuxième DD qui a un léo installé, n' est pas démarrable ( il finit aussi avec l'écran début topic) et en Firewire Target je vois pas comment effectuer le truc.


----------



## Onmac (6 Décembre 2010)

C'est sur qu'avoir un deuxième mac sous la main, c'est pas du luxe.
Pour le target, tu branche le câble au deux macs et tu appuis sur T au démarrage


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2010)

oui oui je sais avec "T", mais tu pensais dans quel sens ? par exemple faire monter le macpro sur l'imac ?
ou l'inverse ?


----------



## Onmac (7 Décembre 2010)

mcegli a dit:


> oui oui je sais avec "T", mais tu pensais dans quel sens ? par exemple faire monter le macpro sur l'imac ?
> ou l'inverse ?



Dans le sens MacPro sur iMac.
Sur ton iMac,  tu voit apparaître ton disque de MacPro (Tu fait un sauvegarde du un autre DD)
Tu répare le disque et tu rédemarre ton MacPro normalement.

Si le problème persiste ,télecharge Carbon Copy Cloner et  tu recommence l'opération avec l'iMac mais tu formate le disque du MacPro avec CCC, tu clone ton disque iMac vers MacPro.

Une fois l'opération terminée, avec la sauvegarde du MacPro, tu transfère tes données.

Good Luke


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2010)

BEN FLOP
J'ai fait un clone démarrable de léo, mais pas plus de succés ds le démarrage. Par contre le message sur lequel il s'arrête est peu diffèrent.


----------



## Onmac (12 Décembre 2010)

Tu as fait un clone a partir d'un autre système de Léo?
Si oui, dit moi de quelle machine.

Et le mode target? Que donne tes résultats?
Le clavier du MacPro fonctionne t-il? (Du sens arrive tu à faire allumer la touche MAJ ou Verrnum?)

Démarre sans extensions (en maintenant la touche Shift à gauche du clavier)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2010)

Merci Onmac du temps que tu passe pour mon chti pb.
Donc :
- le mode target n'a rien donné, je n'ai pas pu faire d'installe de DVD comme cela.
- le clone je l'ai fait depuis un PPC mirrored drive qui fonctionne bien en Léo.
-Le démarrage sans extension se bloque sur un ecran different des autre test: c'est un ecran kernel standard mais avec fond blanc (vu qu'il a pas pu aller plus loin)
-je narrive pas à allumer la touche MAJ (mais le démarrage ne va peut etre pas assez loin?)

C'est nul ca me fait mal au coeur de devoir jeter un mac pro comme ça.  J'espère donc encore


----------



## Onmac (13 Décembre 2010)

mcegli a dit:


> - le clone je l'ai fait depuis un PPC mirrored drive qui fonctionne bien en Léo.
> -je narrive pas à allumer la touche MAJ (mais le démarrage ne va peut etre pas assez loin?)



Ton MacPro démarre sur le clone? Le clone est-il bien en FW? Si il ne démarre pas sur un clone USB, c'est normal, les PPC n'en sont pas capable (dommage d'ailleurs).

J'ai peur d'un défaut de CM ou de carte logique ! 
Pour vraiment être sûr des hypothèses, il faudrait tester chaque composant sur un MacPro "test"
Voir qui est mort: la CM, proc ou logicBoard ?

Opération longue et avoir beaucoup de matos.
Sinon RDV dans un Genuis Bar pour leur expliqué ton pb. (Va dans un Apple Store spécialisé Apple, à la Fnac j'en savais plus que le mec d'Apple !  )

Voilà, n'hésite pas à reposé des questions


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2010)

non en fait j'ai fait monter le MPro en target sur PPC Leo et j'y ai fait un clone 
Puis j'ai redemarré le MPro avec son nouveau système fraichement cloné.
Beu ben voila je crois que j'ai plus qu'a recycler ce qui peut l'etre
Le genius bar le plus proche est à 120 km de chez moi et si je dois le faire réparer, je pense que j'ai intérêt à garder cet argent (celui de la réparation et des frais de véhicule) pour acheter un nouveau mac mais intel (un macbook pro par exemple) en complément de mon Imac early 2009.

En tous cas merci, comme on dit essayé pas pu


----------



## Onmac (13 Décembre 2010)

Il y a encore un moyen ! Un mac n'est jamais perdu...
Je cherche et je te contact


----------



## Onmac (14 Décembre 2010)

J'ai vu un cas similaire au tient sur_Macbidouille_ (chut c'est pas le notre )
Tu as raison, ton Mac est sûrement HS.

Si tu le veut bien, j'aimerais le récupérer pour quelques pièces (il manque de la connectique introuvable ailleurs sur le mien  )


----------



## Arlequin (14 Décembre 2010)

au début on parle de G5
puis maintenant de Macpro

ai du mal à suivre :mouais:

le fait qu'un clone d'un système PPC ne tourne pas sur un Intel, cela me semble assez logique.


----------



## Onmac (14 Décembre 2010)

On parle de PowerMac G5 (mais je confonds toujours avec un INTEL, il on la même coque :s )


----------



## Arlequin (14 Décembre 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> On parle de PowerMac G5 (mais je confonds toujours avec un INTEL, il on la même coque :s )



c'est bien ce que la capture initiale révélait, ok

cela dit booter un G5 avec un clone d'un G4, je n'ai jamais essayé, mais j'ai comme un gros doute . Et pourtant, j'en ai croisé des bestiaux ... mais n'ayant jamais eu de G5 ...

y'a pas un bouton de reset sur la CM ? (comme sur le G4MDD)


----------



## Onmac (14 Décembre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> booter un G5 avec un clone d'un G4



Pourquoi on ne pourrais pas? Je pensais que l'iMac avait un processeur G5 dans le début. 
Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvais faire tourner Léo sur un G4 (Jamais tester)

Si il faut, j'ai un iMac G5 sous Tiger, tu m'envoi ton DD en FireWire et je clone mon système pour le tester sous le tiens.


----------



## Arlequin (14 Décembre 2010)

Onmac a dit:


> Pourquoi on ne pourrais pas?



parce que nous sommes en présence de deux générations différentes de machines. 
mais, je le répète, je suis dans l'expectative



Onmac a dit:


> Je pensais que l'iMac avait un processeur G5 dans le début.



nan, plutôt G3 pour l'imac 




Onmac a dit:


> Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvais faire tourner Léo sur un G4 (Jamais tester)



config minimale requise: 800Mhz (sans bidouille)
là suis sous léo sur un powerbook G4 




Onmac a dit:


> Si il faut, j'ai un iMac G5 sous Tiger, tu m'envoi ton DD en FireWire et je clone mon système pour le tester sous le tiens.



cela ne servira pas à grand chose

le question étant: un G5 peut il démarrer avec le système installé sur un G4 ? pas l'inverse

mais on s'écarte un peu du sujet là, non ?


----------



## Onmac (17 Décembre 2010)

Réponse à la question: hypothèses: NON. Je n'arrive pas a faire démarrer mon iMac G5 sous Tiger avec OS 10.1. Même avec mon MBP en Intel, je n'arrive pas à démarré avec Léo alors qu'avant, celui ci était son OS. Après rien ne vaut le test


----------



## corbo-billy (25 Janvier 2011)

Quelqu'un pourrait me donner un lien montrant comment l'on retire les processeurs G5 d'un G5 2 X 2,3 Ghz car j'envisage de le nettoyer et bloque après avoir retiré la glace en plastique et le bloc ventilateurs .
D'avance merci _


----------



## didgar (25 Janvier 2011)

Salut !

Ca ne correspond pas nécessairement à ton modèle mais ça peut peut-être aider => http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-Power-Mac-G5-Processor-and-Cooling-Unit/1953/1

A+

Didier


----------



## corbo-billy (25 Janvier 2011)

Ah merci pour ce lien très clair mais je bute à la phase 8 de l'opération: impossible de même faire bouger les deux capots marqués en gros de l'inscription G5 !
Apparemment, il précise qu'un ergot de retenue fragile mais de ne pas hésiter si l'on n'est pls sous garantie, c'est mon cas .


----------



## didgar (25 Janvier 2011)

Re !

Peux pas t'aider plus ! Je ne connais pas les G5 ... enfin si ... l'iMac G5 rev A dont je dois changer les condos de CM !

Bonne bidouille et fais gaffe quand même 

A+

Didier


----------



## corbo-billy (25 Janvier 2011)

Oui, merci et j'avance car ai réussi à dégraffer deux ergots du bas sans rien endommager mais il reste les deux du hauts qui semblent un peu plus durs .
C'est un curieux systéme mais je pense y arriver: peux t-on aussi accéder à l'alimentation qui est en-dessous ?
Je visite ce G5 car je l'ai stoppé suite à une forte odeur de brûlé provenant de l'intérieur (autant tout vous dire)  _


----------



## didgar (25 Janvier 2011)

Re ;-)

Tout ce qu'ifixit.com propose pour les G5 est là => http://www.ifixit.com/Device/Power_Mac_G5 avec du bol tu trouveras la ou les procédures qui t'intéressent mais ... ton modèle peut être légèrement différent hein ...

A+

Didier


----------



## corbo-billy (25 Janvier 2011)

didgar a dit:


> avec du bol tu trouveras la ou les procédures qui t'intéressent mais ...


Super; y'a une procédure concernant le changement de l'alimentation . Si celle-ci est défectueuse, reste plus qu'à en trouver une de rechange . Bon, je retourne batailler avec les deux derniers ergots récalcitrants .
Encore merci pour tout, Didier .


----------



## corbo-billy (25 Janvier 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Bonne bidouille et fais gaffe quand même


Bon, j'ai progressé et pouvais toujours y aller comme un malade car il est nécessaire d'extraire ou de rompre faisant tomber l'éventuelle garantie . Ensuite, l'on retire les ventilateurs de façade des processeurs sans oublier d'en retirer le câble (pas évident encore une fois) .
Et comme je n'ai aucune clé Torx, je vais devoir en acquérir de suffisamment profondes afin de sortir les deux processeurs: l'ensemble est quand même bien fouttu mais constitue quand même un vrai jeu de pistes pour arriver à ses fins .
Enfin, du moment que l'on progresse ...


----------



## corbo-billy (26 Janvier 2011)

L'opération de chirurgie continue et j'ai réussi à retirer les deux processeurs de ce G5 à l'aide d'une clé au format TORX suffisamment longue (13 cm.) afin de pouvoir accéder aux différentes vis de fixation restant en place sur le chassis du G5 . Peu de poussières et d'impuretés à ce niveau mais j'en profite pour nettoyer quand même tout en délicatesse bien sûr .
J'arrive à l'alimentation et son chassis maintenu par des vis cruciformes qui va maintenant me livrer le secret de l'odeur reniflée hier .


----------



## Onmac (26 Janvier 2011)

Tu as une alim en rab pour tester ? L'odeur de brûlé n'est pas bon signe. 

Bon démontage !


----------



## corbo-billy (26 Janvier 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Tu as une alim en rab pour tester ?



Hé non, donc je vais continuer afin de voir si je peux l'ouvrir en faisant attention à la présence de divers condensateurs car depuis ce boitier imposant, l'on n'aperçoit pas grand chose !













Belle bête avec ses deux ventilateurs dédiés: j'ai eu du mal à là sortit du G5 quand même: ce n'est pas facile à cause de l'environnement relativement fragile tout autour .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h47 ----------

Hé bien, voici cette boi-boite ouverte et même si l'on a déjà vu quelques images de ce genre, voici donc je l'avoue le résultat d'une tour G5 ayant tout le temps stationnée au niveau du sol . Je vous assure que je n'ai rien touché ou ajouter qui puisse exagérer le résultat .












Je vais donc en retirer le maximim délicatement à l'aide d'un pinceau et ensuite regarder de près si rien n'est grillé, brûlé puis remonter l'ensemble en espérant que cela fonctionne à nouveau . Et puis, bien évidemment stocker l'engin plus haut qu'au ras des pâquerettes comme auparavant .
Honnêtement, je n'en reviens pas !


----------



## corbo-billy (26 Janvier 2011)

Bon, après remontage l'alimentation a fait une brève étincelle et donc c'en est terminé pour elle. En regardant et cherchant une solution pour une alimentation de rechange, je suis tombé là-dessus .
http://www.powerbookmedic.com/manual.php?id=96

Quelqu'un connaitraît-il un revendeur d'alimentation pour POwermac G5 en France car je suis tombé là-dessus également . Moins cool, hein _
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/powermac/powersupply/repairextension/


----------



## Onmac (26 Janvier 2011)

J'ai jamais vu une alim aussi DEGEULASSE ! WWWaaaaahhhhoooouuu ! Ton PowerMac était où ? Quel pièce? Je vais vite regarder l'état de la mienne. Je suis impressionné.


----------



## corbo-billy (26 Janvier 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Ton PowerMac était où ? Quel pièce? Je vais vite regarder l'état de la mienne. Je suis impressionné.


Il était sur de la moquette dans la salle à manger tout simplement: moi aussi, je vais enchaîner demain avec un nettoyage du MacPro suivant que j'ai pourtant déjà ouvert mais pas jusqu'à l'alimentation . Il faut dire que les PowerMac ventilent plus que les MacIntel .
Tout en restant prudent, la visite des entrailles d'une  telle machine reste passionnant car même si beaucoup gueulent après Apple, l'on s'aperçoit que ces machines onéreuses sont bien conçues .
Je suis donc en recherche d'une alimentation pour mon G5 car je ne veux pas qu'il meure pour si peu: il m'a rendu tant de service qu'il le mérite .


----------



## lpl (29 Janvier 2011)

T'en as une sur ebay

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ALIMENTATION-450...ApplePeriph&hash=item2eb2e55ca7#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## corbo-billy (29 Janvier 2011)

Merci, c'est gentil de m'en aviser _


----------



## corbo-billy (31 Janvier 2011)

lpl a dit:


> T'en as une sur ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ALIMENTATION-450...ApplePeriph&hash=item2eb2e55ca7#ht_500wt_1156


Bon, bah ça y'est: l'enchère de cette alimentation est pour ma pomme et devrait arriver bientôt . Cela m'a donné l'occasion de découvrir le systéme d'achat sur ce site que je n'avais jamais pratiqué .
Un peu de méfiance ou de réticence au départ et puis faut bien se lancer: le vendeur ne m'a pas caché que d'autres éléments comme la carte-mére pouvaient avoir été endommagés suivant la position du court-circuit ayant endommagé cette alimentation .
J'ai bon espoir _


----------



## lpl (1 Février 2011)

corbo-billy a dit:


> Bon, bah ça y'est: l'enchère de cette alimentation est pour ma pomme et devrait arriver bientôt . Cela m'a donné l'occasion de découvrir le systéme d'achat sur ce site que je n'avais jamais pratiqué .
> Un peu de méfiance ou de réticence au départ et puis faut bien se lancer: le vendeur ne m'a pas caché que d'autres éléments comme la carte-mére pouvaient avoir été endommagés suivant la position du court-circuit ayant endommagé cette alimentation .
> J'ai bon espoir _



Tiens nous au courant ...

lpl


----------



## corbo-billy (2 Février 2011)

lpl a dit:


> Tiens nous au courant ...



Hé bien au bout de ce suspense technique, je vous réponds depuis ce G5 qui est reparti sans problème avec sa nouvelle alimentation . Reçue à midi par La Poste, je l'ai montée cet après-midi mais ai attendu que les pièces soient à une température ambiante correcte car le colis étais vraiment tout froid en sortie de la camionnette du facteur .
Un autre suspense avec ma première enchère et achat sur la Bay et un grand remerciement aux indications pédagogiques du vendeur .
Ce G5 n'est donc plus disposée à ras du sol et trône à environ 60 cm. du sol afin d'éviter ce captage des poussiéres de par sa ventilation naturelle .
Merci à tous pour les indications et le support; comme quoi, rien n'est jamais gagné ou perdu !


----------



## lpl (3 Février 2011)

corbo-billy a dit:


> Hé bien au bout de ce suspense technique, je vous réponds depuis ce G5 qui est reparti sans problème avec sa nouvelle alimentation . Reçue à midi par La Poste, je l'ai montée cet après-midi mais ai attendu que les pièces soient à une température ambiante correcte car le colis étais vraiment tout froid en sortie de la camionnette du facteur .
> Un autre suspense avec ma première enchère et achat sur la Bay et un grand remerciement aux indications pédagogiques du vendeur .
> Ce G5 n'est donc plus disposée à ras du sol et trône à environ 60 cm. du sol afin d'éviter ce captage des poussiéres de par sa ventilation naturelle .
> Merci à tous pour les indications et le support; comme quoi, rien n'est jamais gagné ou perdu !



SUPER un mac qui repart


----------



## Kamthaka (3 Février 2011)

Après avoir éclaté de rire, je suis terriffiée par ces photos. Et si mon mac était aussi crasseux sans que je le sache ?
J'aspire régulièrement les entrailles de ma bête, mais je ne suis jamais allée jusqu'à l'alimentation. Est-ce facilement accessible ou faut-il laisser la manip à un pro ?


----------



## corbo-billy (3 Février 2011)

Kamthaka a dit:


> Est-ce facilement accessible ou faut-il laisser la manip à un pro ?


Ce n'est pas facilement accessible mais faisable puisque ne l'avais jamais effectué et ne sus pas un professionnel .
La manuvre pour un G5 est décrite par ICI .


----------

